# Snowy's back!



## MSnowy (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello little snowy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I see you have not lost that extraordinary touch of yours! Beautiful pics.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

That mouse on a line off the lens works wonders.   

Good captures!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2017)

Whoooooooooooooooooooooo?  Me?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 14, 2017)

Great shot still waiting for our first of the season.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 15, 2017)

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## davholla (Nov 15, 2017)

How easy are these to see in Canada?  If I ever (it won't be for many many years) get the money to go to Churchill and see polar bears could I see these somewhere at the same time?


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 15, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Well, I see you have not lost that extraordinary touch of yours! Beautiful pics.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 15, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great shot still waiting for our first of the season.



Thanks Jr


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 15, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Welcome Back!!!



Thanks


----------



## BrentC (Nov 15, 2017)

davholla said:


> How easy are these to see in Canada?  If I ever (it won't be for many many years) get the money to go to Churchill and see polar bears could I see these somewhere at the same time?



You definitely should see them in Churchill.   I'm trying to make a trip out there within the next couple years.

Bird Watching in Churchill | Churchill Manitoba Canada


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 15, 2017)

Great shots! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pjaye (Nov 15, 2017)

*sigh* And so starts the season of me not talking to people because of snowy owls. 

Great shots Michael, especially that second one. (and welcome back!)


----------



## baturn (Nov 15, 2017)

Wonderful! Especially the 2nd.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 15, 2017)

davholla said:


> How easy are these to see in Canada?  If I ever (it won't be for many many years) get the money to go to Churchill and see polar bears could I see these somewhere at the same time?


Ever need a spot in ontario message me or my dad.


----------



## davholla (Nov 16, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > How easy are these to see in Canada?  If I ever (it won't be for many many years) get the money to go to Churchill and see polar bears could I see these somewhere at the same time?
> ...


Thank you, sadly it will be some time.  If you ever come to the UK I will show you where you can see these (although snowy owls are a bit nicer).



LittleowlEF7A2491 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 16, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Great shots!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 16, 2017)

pjaye said:


> *sigh* And so starts the season of me not talking to people because of snowy owls.
> 
> Great shots Michael, especially that second one. (and welcome back!)



Ha ha thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 16, 2017)

baturn said:


> Wonderful! Especially the 2nd.



Thanks


----------

